# The Village - alternatives for graduation film



## daan

Hello,

I'm a Belgian filmstudent and currently working on my graduation film. 
During an emotional sequence I placed some beautiful music of the soundtrack of 'the Village' by James Newton Howard. 
Due to copyright issues I can't use this music in my film. 
There is some other classical music in my film. e.g. Mozart: Requiem In D Minor, K 626 - 3. Sequentia: Dies Irae. 
Because all the other music in the film is classical music I'm looking for a good alternative for this song by James Newton Howard: 'Those we don't speak of'.
(youtube link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0C5e1WNH_4w#movie_player) !!! I use it from 2:36 untill the end.

Does anyone know a classical song with the same emotional energy?
(I especially like the arpeggio's by the violins in the beginning. It gives a certain tension to the scene. Furthermore I like the piano-piece (3:17). It's more calm and emotional here, the perfect ending to the scene in my film.)

Thank you very much,

Daan VB


----------



## Rondo

I can't think of a _good_ one...there are so many which would be similar to that. Just do some exploring and you'll find something. As the film-maker, you would know more than anyone else what would be appropriate.

Good luck with the film! (I trust it would be much better than _The Village_.)


----------

